
Carbon nanotubes embedded in leaves detect chemical signals - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-carbon-nanotubes-embedded-chemical.html
======
pm90
> Plants use hydrogen peroxide to communicate within their leaves, sending out
> a distress signal that stimulates leaf cells to produce compounds that will
> help them repair damage or fend off predators such as insects. The new
> sensors can use these hydrogen peroxide signals to distinguish between
> different types of stress, as well as between different species of plants.

> "Plants have a very sophisticated form of internal communication, which we
> can now observe for the first time. That means that in real-time, we can see
> a living plant's response, communicating the specific type of stress that
> it's experiencing," says Michael Strano, the Carbon P. Dubbs Professor of
> Chemical Engineering at MIT.

Amazing stuff.

~~~
asar
I agree, totally fascinating. I've also heard numerous times now that oysters
and other mollusca feel less than plants, which they could probably quantify
better with this approach.

Also interesting to read what one of their research goals seems to be:

>One problem they hope to address is shade avoidance, which is seen in many
species of plants when they are grown at high density. Such plants turn on a
stress response that diverts their resources into growing taller, instead of
putting energy into producing crops. This lowers the overall crop yield, so
agricultural researchers are interested in engineering plants so that don't
turn on that response.

I don't know much about agriculture (especially not at massive scales), but
the end goal is to completely manipulate the plant for maximimum crop yield.
If researchers are only now finding out about the communication pathways of
plants, I'd assume there is a lot we don't know about plants and the chemical
algorithms orchestrating them for almost 500 mln years. Just seems kinda naive
to remove one "feature" without expecting something to malfunction at some
point.

